# Nina - PB female GSD in KY shelter



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

This sweet girl is in the Bowling Green Warren County Humane Society in Bowling Green, KY. Transport is available to the Northeast. Very nice shelter to work with. 

Petango.com ? Meet Nina, a 2 years 10 months German Shepherd available for adoption in BOWLING GREEN, KY


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump for Nina!

This is the same shelter I adopted Shelby from. They do out of state adoptions. I have found them to do a great job of evaluating their dogs. Transport goes through, KY, WV, MD, PA, NJ and sometimes farther north.

We all know GSDs do not do well in the shelter environment. Please share this baby with your German Shepherd friends.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh she's so beautiful, wish I could get her myself but will pass it along to some friends. Hope she finds a good home soon.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jan,

Thanks for the link. I am forwarding to a family in the area that might be interested!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Cool. They are calling tomorrow and if works, we are sponsoring Nina's pull


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Smithie86 said:


> Jan,
> 
> Thanks for the link. I am forwarding to a family in the area that might be interested!


Awesome! Thank you! If interested, they can contact the shelter with questions. They are very honest about the dog and type of home they think the dog will do best in. They will also evaluate with cats, if necessary.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

wow great news please keep us updated


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Smithie86 said:


> Cool. They are calling tomorrow and if works, we are sponsoring Nina's pull


YAY! Please keep me posted.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

*Smithie86, *Just realized the shelter is closed on Wednesdays. I sent you a PM with additional information.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Fingers crossed for Nina


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Just got back from out of town. Nina is still in the shelter. I was hoping she would be out by now. GSDs do not do well in shelters. 

Please keep sharing her!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

perhaps she's physically still there but already claimed (awaiting transport or spay)? the link above no longer shows her as available...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks! I honestly, just checked the website before I posted. She was still listed. After your post, I went back and rechecked. She is gone. Hopefully, all is good.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

NOPE! Nina is STILL in the shelter. Sometimes they temporarily remove them, if they are pending. Something must have fallen through. The link is working again and she is back on the website.

Please continue to share Nina.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I am back in town this weekend and will work on this...


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Poor Nina, someone please give this wonderful girl a chance


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Nina.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Her sad little face is killing me.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One suggestion if she's not getting interest is to get her on FB with post (and picture) that can be shared -- post her to your own page, with pictures, and share her to the GSD rescue FB pages (there's a few communities, I think), as well as the pages of any rescue within a day's drive. Ask people in the comments pledge money toward her transport and vetting for any 501(c)(3) rescue that pulls her. Some of these FB posts generate significant pledges -- and that attracts some rescues. (Pledges are often in the $5-$10 amount, but for a dog that's widely shared, it can add up to several hundred dollars very quickly. People then send their pledge into the rescue via PayPal when a freedom pic is posted.)


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good idea Magwart. Ill post when I get home.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks All! She is off the site again and her link no longer works. I had already posted her on my facebook and some other sites. Fingers crossed that she had been adopted into a loving home.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I will call. I have been buried at work. I do know that the family that was thinking, were not ready for another. But, they were telling friends about here.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you Smithie86. I'm assuming she was adopted, but I hate not knowing for sure.


----------

